# Reputable Breeders in Upstate NY



## mmaf18 (May 5, 2020)

Hello, this is my first post so here goes. I am looking for a GSD pup, first time GSD owner but have lots of prior dog experience (rescues only) and experience with horses/training so I would say I have a fairly good foundation of animal behavior, training, and body language. I am not really looking to rescue at this time as I am looking for a dog that I can raise and train, that will have good nerves, be confident, and level headed. With rescues I have dealt with fear aggression and various other behavioral and health issues which I am trying to steer clear of for now, for several reasons. For example; my spouse has never had a dog (but wants one) and his family strongly dislikes dogs (fearful)- and I am hoping that by going through a reputable breeder I can find a dog with lineage known to have decent temperaments and an "on/off" switch. My spouse is in law enforcement and is (somewhat) aware of what the GSD and Belgian Malinois breeds are like. My main goal is to have one that is very receptive to me should I need to take it in family situations with people who are not used to dogs- I realize this requires training which I will most certainly do extensively with the dog, but I also know temperament has something do with it. 

I have been more interested in working line as it seems that there is a higher drive to have a "job" and please their handlers. We are young and active, like to be outdoors-hiking, boating, etc., and ideally want a dog that we can take anywhere with us, and will also be a good family companion should we decide to have children in the future. We are not trying to rush into this, but I definitely want to start learning and have reached out to several breeders (not sure I want to list them here?). I am on a waiting list for one (possible litter later this year) but I still feel like I need to do more searching to make sure I am picking the best dog for me. While I am trying my best to do research and figure out how all of this works, I wanted to reach out for suggestions. Anyone know of breeders that produce dogs that might fit what I am looking for within NY? I am in the Syracuse area but am willing to drive several hours out if necessary. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Here's a couple breeders you might like:
I've always liked this breeder. They have some nice dogs. 
Taking Deposits for our Spring & Summer Litters 
Golden Valley is where I got my dog, and they are a smaller breeder, but still very good. 








Golden Valley Shepherds


Golden Valley Shepherds, Temperance, MI. 1 450 J’aime · 77 en parlent. East German DDR shepherds West German show lines




www.facebook.com




Kennel Konigsdorf has some very good dogs to. 








Konigsdorf Shepherds


Konigsdorf Shepherds. 1,315 likes · 126 talking about this. German Shepherd Dogs, working dogs, DDR dogs, East German Shepherds, SAR dogs




www.facebook.com





Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you talked to 
Sitz von der Hose/ Olgameister in Marion NY?
Warkonhaus in State College PA 
Kugelblitz (she's a K9 officer and has both GSDs and Mals) in the Adinronacks. Can't remember the town.
Sturmfalken in Watertown 

You are in a prime area for good breeders. When the clubs open back up, go watch some dogs.


----------



## mmaf18 (May 5, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Have you talked to
> Sitz von der Hose/ Olgameister in Marion NY?
> Warkonhaus in State College PA
> Kugelblitz (she's a K9 officer and has both GSDs and Mals) in the Adinronacks. Can't remember the town.
> ...


I did reach out to Sitz von des Hose/Olgameister, waiting on a response. I think they may be busy because I believe they just had a litter. Same thing with Sturmfalken but I don’t think they will have any further litters until 2021. They both seem to have a following with very happy owners from their litters.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Sitz vd Hose dog. Reach out again to see what other breedings she has planned. Sturmfalken has a breeding planned in 2021. Not sure if she will have others prior to that. it's possible. I know a few of her dogs.


----------



## mmaf18 (May 5, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I have a Sitz vd Hose dog. Reach out again to see what other breedings she has planned. Sturmfalken has a breeding planned in 2021. Not sure if she will have others prior to that. it's possible. I know a few of her dogs.


Do you mind if I ask the temperament of your dog from them, how it was training, do you participate in any sports, etc.?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Joeri Veth in Pittsburgh is another option.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mmaf18 said:


> Do you mind if I ask the temperament of your dog from them, how it was training, do you participate in any sports, etc.?


Seger - 2018 MER regionals - 4th place. High obedience. 
Faren is just starting. She's really incredible. Super smart. We should have been trialing this year for her BH and IGP1 but not sure that will happen in the current situation.

Faren has high suspicion and is very civil Not reactive but there will be an issue if a stranger breaks her rules. She is exactly what was wanted _in that particular breeding _and a dog to be respected. But very lovable to us. (pictures of them in the Social Distancing picture thread)
Seger can be taken anywhere but is still protective of me. Very biddable and open. Not interested in strangers but not civil.

Both settle in the house, very easy to live with and are primarily pets then sport dogs.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

There is a male puppy available with Sturmfalken. A buyer canceled a puppy.


----------



## mmaf18 (May 5, 2020)

Tikkie said:


> There is a male puppy available with Sturmfalken. A buyer canceled a puppy.


Ok thank you! I did already private message them and send them an email, I hope I’m not going to be bothering them. I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mmaf18 said:


> Ok thank you! I did already private message them and send them an email, I hope I’m not going to be bothering them. I’ll give it a shot.


I would send another message/email. If the puppies were all sold at that time, she may have misplaced yours. Just tell her that you saw a post on here saying a male puppy was available.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

mmaf18 said:


> Ok thank you! I did already private message them and send them an email, I hope I’m not going to be bothering them. I’ll give it a shot.


Also, Sandra studs out Athos and Champ, so either could have a litter coming up too.


----------

